# Unusual lamp from car boot sale.



## EMPOWERTORCH (Jul 28, 2002)

I visited a car boot sale (a torchaholics paradise) and purcghased this most unusual lamp. Although not a torch in the truest sense of the word, I could see no point in putting it in the Lanterns forum as it is a lantern rather than a torch, but it is very old.
It's a pity I don't have access to a Web Cam as a picture wwoyuld describe this very interestimng article nicely...Instead, I'm going to try to describe it the best I can. The lamp was among a number of very old electrical appliances found in an old lady's attic... the old lady had since passed on and the articles in her attic were now on sale at silly prices...hence this lamp was sold to me for 50p (About 80 amerian cents). Here goes with the description.

The lamp is a lantern standing about 13cm/5.5 inches high. It has the appearance of a marine lantern, and there is a hole in he top where some kind of hanger was probably installed. The base has a removable bayonet-fitting bottom which when removed reveals a battery holder for 2 C size batteries, mounted on a mica board inside. The switch is a crude lever which brushes across the contact to the bulb base. The bulb itself is an MES standard round torch bulb.
The base is made of bronze or copper, and has the brand mark Rose, Made in Hong Hong on the base. A diffuser made of plastic is fitted, and lit from within produces a diffuse pink light. The top of the lantern, incorprating the diffuser is bayonet fitting to allow access to the bulb. At the top pof the lantern there are a series of vent holes drilled and the previously mentionned hanger hole.
The top and bottom of the metal assembly incorporating the diffuser are held together with 4 nsrrow strips of metal. 
Has anyone come across this lantern or its maker, and has anyone got a clue about its original purpose? It is such an unusual lamp! I have managed to get the lamp working on its original fitted bulb; the output is very like a kerosene lamp. I'm not sure whether the diffuser has faded with age and should be red. With this in mind I could see its role as some kind of marker light for a boat!
Give me your ideas. If anyone has a similar lamp let me know also.
Any guesses as to how old the lamp might be?

Matt


----------

